# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box Htc v2.1 Released - Check More Inside [28/07/2018]

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box*  * Next Generation Mobile Tool*  * iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM* * Version 2.1 (28TH JULY 2018)* * * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition”*  * To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly.*  * Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service*  * and reliability.*    *Falcon Box HTC ANDROID TOOL V2.1 Highlights*  *[+] Possibility to Active on Miracle Thunder [+] Temporary Enable Usb Debug for Frp Removal [+] Htc Mtk Frp Removal in Flash Mode*   * [+]  Improved Adb Frp Remove*   * [+] Improved Mtk Flash Write*    * [+] Improved Force Format*   * [+] Improved Sprint Unlock / Read Msl*  *  Possible to get all software and hardware information like: # OTA # Factory Build # CPU Specification # Default # Nand IC  # Original Equipment Manufacturer # Kernel  # System # Can show similar devices and hard reset guides # Can Detect Model automatically * *[+] S-OFF Section
Ability to Disable Hboot Security(S-OFF) for this models: (only in normal mode)(radio lock not change) 
And Super CID for:
HTC One s(s4 series) * *[+] Root Tool
Temporarily and perm root by 6 different method in normal mode. * *[+] GoldCard Section # Ability to create goldcard (new and old phone) and write it and store it on computer # (stand alone – so you can flash any device without need s-off) –> (World’s First) # Ability Direct Gold-card writing on SDcard for PC * *[+] Easy Update & Recovery Section # Downgrade and upgrade original ROM available by one click  # (no need to select files for supported models)
    (for who users installed Full Setup) –> (World’s First)  # Custom recovery installation with one click 
    (no need to select the files under supported models)
    (for who users installed Full Setup) –> (World’s First)  # Custom ROM installation with support for all languages with one click  # (no need to select the files under supported models)
    (for who users installed Full Setup) –> (World’s First)  # Custom Kernel installation with one click  # (no need to select the files under supported models)
    (for who users installed Full Setup) –> (World’s First) * *[+] Generic Read Codes / Direct Unlock for HTC Mtk Devices # Read Simlock Status # All HTC SPRINT/Virgin Unlock (With or without Root) # All HTC SPRINT/Virgin Read Msl/Spc (With or without Root) # All HTC Android Enable All Languages without Flash (Need Root) # HTC Mtk Cid Changer # 111 Different Themes * *[+] Manual Flash & Dump,Erase # Manual Flash, files can be Boot – Recovery – System – Userdata – Hboot. # Manual Flash in normal mode, files can be Misc – Recovery –> (World’s First)*    * # Dump possible from the system partition and display the operating system map –> (World’s First)*    * # Auto Flash ZIP/OTA Package in Recovery mode –> (World’s First)*    * # Partition dumping for All partitions and All Android devices in Normal&Recovery mode(HTC,Samsung,LG,Motorola,ZTE…) * *[+] Advance Function Section # Change CID – MID – Serial (in-state S-OFF) # Possible to boot the phone with the desired file*  *     Erase all the possible partitions –> (World’s First) # Change main versions with manual method just one click (for downgrade – no need S-OFF) –> (World’s First) # Change main versions with auto method just one click (for downgrade – no need S-OFF) –> (World’s First)
    Ability to fix USB Brick –> (World’s First) * *[+] Application Section # Ability to install APK software (mass installation) and 
    display file info with ability to the install on external memory # Uninstall application(apk) on the operating system * *[+] Misc section # Google Account Bypassing just with one click(Normal and Custom Recovery) –> (World’s First) # Ability to change phone mode automatically (HBoot – Recovery – Fastboot – Ruu mode) # Possible activation App2SD WITHOUT ROOT (for installing software on the External Storage – version 2.1 and up) –> (World’s First) # Wipe off the System – Cache – UserData # Possibility of temporarily and permanently activate the USB Debug (for HTC mobile phones ) –> (World’s First) # Ability to remove Password – Pin – Pattern without losing user data(all brands) –> (World’s First) # The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for HTC # The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Motorola # The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Google # The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Sony # The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for SonyEricisson * *[+] MTK HTC Devices # MT6572 # MT6573 # MT6577 # MT6582 # MT6589 # MT6592 # MT6595 # MT6732 # MT6735 # MT6752 # MT6753 # MT6795 * *[+] Added Write Scatter # Added Factory flash support for old scatters type # Added Partition Dumping for Following MTK Chipsets # Added Format and Erase for MTK devices # Added Scatter(old and new type) creator on DA Mode(boot mode) for MTK devices # Added CPU auto detection for MTK devices *  *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM*                  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **   **   **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     **   **

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Falcon Box Shell [ Thunder Edition ]   NEWS 
[+] Miracle Thunder Support For All Modules (Activation Required)                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_MIRACLE FALCON NOW AVAILABLE ON   MIRACLE KEY & MIRACLE THUNDER
USERS          Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key   # No Need Login Auto Login # All Free Packs Available # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card  This is Summer Offer any time will Stop._

----------

